# bunch of looks



## thoxxa (Mar 8, 2005)

really gorgeous Alexa!! Great job


----------



## jasper17 (Mar 8, 2005)

Is there a color that doesn't look awesome on you!?  Very pretty, all!


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 8, 2005)

u rock alexa! u have THE most amazing eyes and i LOVE the color combos!!  **must try to copy them** hee hee


----------



## leppy (Mar 8, 2005)

Love your looks!!!

I have to ask what exactly is responsible for the intense orange line on your top lashes? is it mangomix or something from the diana quad? man I hope its the shadestick because I neeeeeeeeed it LOL


----------



## alt629 (Mar 8, 2005)

holy crap.  i love them all.


----------



## Alexa (Mar 8, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *leppy* 
_Love your looks!!!

I have to ask what exactly is responsible for the intense orange line on your top lashes? is it mangomix or something from the diana quad? man I hope its the shadestick because I neeeeeeeeed it LOL_

 
lol! it's a mix of mangomix and the orange in the diana eyes 2. but im sure any other orange would look good as well.


----------



## Alexa (Mar 8, 2005)

annd thanks everyone. i love the feedback i get on here


----------



## Sanne (Mar 8, 2005)

ALEXA IS BACK!!!!

I bought goldmine this afternoon after seeing your amazing look w/ freshwater!!! you rock!


----------



## Alexa (Mar 8, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *groupie* 
_ALEXA IS BACK!!!!

I bought goldmine this afternoon after seeing your amazing look w/ freshwater!!! you rock!_

 
YES I AMMMMMM! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hahah ur gonna LOVE goldmine!


----------



## KIT (Mar 8, 2005)

*wow*

you ahev gorgeous eyes!!
love all your looks..perfecto!!!


----------



## midnightlouise (Mar 8, 2005)

I love them all but I think the Goldmine with Trax is my favorite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You look great, thanks for posting!


----------



## Alexa (Mar 8, 2005)

thank you guys!!! <33


----------



## Elorien (Mar 8, 2005)

Alexa, you post some of my favorite looks! I especially love the first one


----------



## mac_obsession (Mar 8, 2005)

As always all your looks are gorgeous Alexa!! You are truly talented, and love the one done by your fav ma as well!! Youve got a real talent for combining different colors!!


----------



## Alexa (Mar 8, 2005)

Elorien: omg, thank you! that means so much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mac_obsession: thank you so much! <3


----------



## Sanne (Mar 8, 2005)

hihi when you scroll down very fast, it looks like a rainbow


----------



## Jessica (Mar 8, 2005)

Alexa, your soooooo pretty!!!  Your eyes are amazing and you have such awesome application ability.  I'm jealous  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




p.s. I now have to try old gold and golden olive together and pink freeze and creme de violet and well basically every combo shown
Love Ya!!


----------



## littlemakeupboy (Mar 8, 2005)

sooooooo beautiful.you could probably pull of any color


----------



## jamiemeng (Mar 8, 2005)

gorgeous on you. Thanks


----------



## Onederland (Mar 8, 2005)

You are sooooooooooooo cute. I love the colors muchos! Marry me.


----------



## Miss_C (Mar 8, 2005)

The first one is so gorgeous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It's my fav one!!


----------



## Alexa (Mar 8, 2005)

groupie, hahah omg it does. *scrolls*

Jessica, thank you! im looking forward to seeing more posts of yours, btw 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




littlemakeupboy, eeeee, thank you!! <3

jamiemeng, thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Onederland, *squeals* of course! n thank you <3

Miss_C, thank you! i love that one as well


----------



## solardame (Mar 9, 2005)

Like them all, but I'm lovin the crimsonaire and pinkbronze combo. My eyes are too dark to wear that color...


----------



## tabgirl (Mar 9, 2005)

You are not only gorgeous, but extremely talented!! I agree with everyone when asking the question, is there a color that you cannot wear! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Beautiful work, thank you for sharing!


----------



## Alexa (Mar 9, 2005)

awww thank you guys so much! i guess im lucky to be able to pull off most colors?


----------



## ohnitapplebum (Mar 9, 2005)

i love how adventurous you are with colors!


----------



## Alexa (Mar 10, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ohnitapplebum* 
_i love how adventurous you are with colors!_

 
thanks! i love color


----------



## sassy*girl (Mar 10, 2005)

alexa! you know you're the eyeshadow-blending queen! =P all of those are amazing! hehe, you look so cute in the last pic =)


----------



## Alexa (Mar 10, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sassy*girl* 
_alexa! you know you're the eyeshadow-blending queen! =P all of those are amazing! hehe, you look so cute in the last pic =)_

 





 thank you!


----------



## kissablethoughts (Mar 10, 2005)

.


----------



## Alexa (Mar 10, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kissablethoughts* 
_You extremely good at blending color! I absolutely LOVE color!! I'll be sure to see all your new looks throughout the days 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Your make up is flawless! You should smile more often too _

 
aww thank you so much! ill try to smile more. i just HATE how i look when i smile..ack lol


----------



## missytakespics (Mar 10, 2005)

HOT!! esp. the rose shades and the trax/goldmine combo!


----------



## caterpillar_23 (Mar 11, 2005)

You have beautiful eyes!

I have Asian eyes so I never get to apply fun colors and eyeshadows. Blah.


----------



## professionaltart (Mar 14, 2005)

beautiful!!!!!!!!! my fave is goldmine and trax! i think i'll do that today!


----------



## mrskloo (Apr 16, 2005)

STUNNING! I love them all!


----------



## Chelsea (Apr 29, 2005)

alexa bo bexa


----------



## jeanna (Apr 29, 2005)

_**picks jaw up from floor* *_
you are [email protected]#$%^& amazing! this post is definitely going to be bookmarked so i can try them ALL.


----------



## Alexa (Apr 29, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chelsea* 
_alexa bo bexa_

 
ewwww why did you bump this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i hate these looks now lmao.


----------



## pleasurekitten (Apr 29, 2005)

LOVELY! how many eyeshadows do you own girl? i'm jealous!


----------



## user2 (Apr 30, 2005)

Alexa I relly like your MU as well! And I have nothing to add to the other posts....*g*


----------



## obsessed_girl07 (Apr 30, 2005)

FREAKIN' HOT girl...!!!  ALL the colors are gorgeous on you!  L*U*C*K*Y*Y*Y...


----------

